# Boeing JB-17G



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2011)

Starting in 1943 and continuing after the end of World War II, some B-17Gs were converted for second line duties. The majority of the modified aircraft were made into transport variants. The most unusual conversions were three B-17Gs converted to engine test beds. The nose section was removed and replaced with a strengthened mount for a fifth engine. The Pratt Whitney XT-34, Wright XT-35, Wright R-3350 and Allison T-56 engines were all flight tested on JB-17Gs. 

Factsheets : Boeing B-17G Variants

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Boeing_JB-17G.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:JB-17G_Engine_Test_Bed.jpg


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2011)

Almost as bad as the turbo-prop B-17 fire bomber. See: B-17 Turbo Prop

Charles


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd seen that 4th pic before, but I didn't know there were more than one of them. Very cool post Chris, thanks.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2011)

Could you imagine having to taxi that beast?! Look at the length on the nose!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder what it could do with all engines wide open.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2011)

Interesting shots! Hadn't seen some of those before.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2011)

Pic 5 has all the engines feathered except the nose.


----------



## tbfighterpilot (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool pics. I'm a big fan of the B-17, but had never seen that.


----------

